# What's lake access like with the snow?



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I was wondering what lake access is like these days? OK w/4x4? Plan to head out there tomorrow afternoon in search of a few crappies.

Thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The main road's going in are alright.

Good luck Chris.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

Well getting around on the lake was easy enough, could easily follow trails on the ice, but even when I blazed my own trail the snow was soft enough that you could easily drive thru. Fishing was slow, we fished an 8' deep flat, caught two nice crappies and marked maybe a dozen. Even so it was a nice day to be out fishing, so I won't complain too much.


----------

